# Video, Project X at Diagonal Ledges



## Kelsey Thompson (Nov 9, 2007)

I posted a video I made of the new Wave Sport Project X at Diagonal Ledges on the Lower Gauley, check it out: Project X at Diagonal Ledges - Wave Sport


----------

